# BF3 Probleme mit der Spielaktivierung



## TwilightSinger (27. Oktober 2011)

…gerade habe ich folgende Mitteilung von EA Origin erhalten:
Origin hat momentan Probleme mit der Spielaktivierung von BF3
Uns ist dieses Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten an einer möglichst schnellen Lösung. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.
Hintergrund:
Seit Stunden versuche ich BF3 zu aktivieren. Es erscheint nur folgende Fehlermeldung:
Aktivierung nicht möglich.
Auf diesem Computer konnte BF3 nicht für das angegebene Origin-Konto aktiviert werden …
…anscheinend bin ich nicht allein mit diesem Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Vermutlich Überlastung bei den Servern?


----------



## ChiefMaverick (27. Oktober 2011)

Welch Überraschung!

Warum kriegt eigentlich es keine Spieleschmiede auf die Reihe, genügend funktionierende Server für den ersten Tag zur Verfügung zu stellen?


----------



## iUschi (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi 

bin ich froh das es euch allen so geht dachte zuerst mein comp will nich konnte auch nichts nachgooglen, und jetzt endlich mal ein paar gleichgesinnte...

ich versteh das auch nicht wenn schon laut news 3.000.000 vorbestellungen raus sind das das die nicht raffen. hoffe ich kann bald mehr von euch erfahren wenn es dann jemand mal schaffen sollte das spiel zu aktivieren...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

@ChiefMaverick: weil professioneller Serverspace+Traffic teuer ist und der Ärger idR nach 2-3 Tagen eh bei fast allen wieder verflogen ist


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Oktober 2011)

"Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience. See news for more info."

So stehts derzeit im Battlelog. Sind wohl überlastet oder haben andere Probleme


----------



## CHAOSChewie (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem. Wenn ich Origin starte komme ich nur in den Offline Modus und kann auch nicht online gehen. Die Nachricht dass die Aktivierung nicht funktioniert hab ich aber auch irgendwie bekommen trotz dass ich offline bin


----------



## TwilightSinger (27. Oktober 2011)

@CHAOSChewie
Nein; das ist das gleiche Problem!!! Auch bei mir erscheint, wenn ich meine EA-ID anklicke: Status: Offline. Obwohl ich gerade dabei bin, das Spiel erneut herunterzuladen. Wir sind online; nur die EA-Aktivierungsserver sind es nicht.


----------



## CHAOSChewie (28. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar. Dann hoffe ich das das bald behoben wird.


----------



## TwilightSinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
ich hoffe, dass die Aktivierungsprobleme Schnee von gestern sind und ihr alle euer Spiel aktivieren konntet. 
Have a good time.
Twilight Singer


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir heut auch BF3 geholt und konnte nicht mal ein Origin-Konto korrekt eröffnen.
Nachdem ich meinen Account erstellt hab wollte ich mich einloggen - aber mir wurde mehrmals gesagt das mein Passwort falsch ist - obwohl es zu 100% richtig war.

Danach hab ich auf "passwort vergessen" geklickt und mir einen Code zum zurücksetzen des PW senden lassen. Die Mail ist auch angekommen.
Dann hab ich mittels dieses Codes ein anderes PW eingegeben und was wurde mit von Origin mitgeteile:
Meine EMail-Adresse ist nicht in ihrem System 
Die gleiche Mail-Adresse an die ich eine Minute zuvor den Code zum zurücksetzen des PW geschickt bekommen hab. 

Sind die denn total bekloppt bei EA ?


----------



## MavRider (27. Januar 2012)

Weiß nich hab heute hier schonmal was geschrieben aber ist verschwunden...denk

Naja sei`s drum Es gibt momentan mehr Probleme mit dem Spiel nachzulesen unter:
EA-Foren


----------

